

Clinton to upset Obama? - yters
http://www.scriptoriumdaily.com/2008/03/08/why-obamas-happy-time-is-over/

======
aston
I know this forum isn't about politics, so I really shouldn't even comment
here, but...

How can the frontrunner upset the cinderella?

~~~
aston
And then I get a down mod because someone disagrees with my political opinion?
Haha. News.YC is definitely not the place for politics.

~~~
Novash
Sorry, dude. I will also downmod you. It has nothing to do with your political
opinion. It has to do with the fact that it is political. Wanna post about
politics, go to reddit. I'd like this place be clean of it myself, and I will
use the tools that were made available to me to do it.

~~~
yters
I thought this piece was an interesting political analysis that avoided
pushing political hot buttons. Plus, I figure a lot of people here like Obama
and would find it interesting. But, anything political is automatically
controversial, so oh well.

~~~
jamesbritt
"I thought this piece was an interesting political analysis that avoided
pushing political hot buttons."

Maybe.

Hacker news?

Nope.

~~~
yters
I thought it would fit given that Obama seems to be the in candidate with the
tech crowd.

~~~
curi
Well don't encourage that ;p

